# Declawed cat scratching?



## Nola (May 10, 2005)

My cat Loki is declawed(before anyone says anything, I did NOT do this to him. I adopted him that way), but he keeps desperating trying to scratch things. He seems almost upset about it or something.


Is this just a side-effect of being declawed? I have never had a declawed cat before so I have no idea.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

My cat is also declawed. One of the reasons cats need a place to scratch is because the act of scratching also stretches their muscles. Your cat may just be performing that stretch. My cat does it all the time, usually when he gets a case of the wiggins. His favorite surface is wicker, but since I don't have much wicker he usually uses a carved wooden screen in my living room. I think he likes those surfaces because he's able to hook the pads of his paws in the holes and really pull.


----------



## Meowmie (Jun 4, 2005)

Our declawed cat (also because previous owner insisted on the procedure) loves to use both the vertical and the horizontal scratching post. 
Do you have any scratching posts for this little guy?


----------



## Nola (May 10, 2005)

I have a bunch of scratching posts since my other cat does have claws. Loki just does not seem interested in them.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I believe cats also scratch to mark their territor. So whether they're declawed or not they still do it.


----------



## katgrl82 (May 31, 2005)

I have two declawed cats and they still scratch things. They both love our wicker hampers as well as speakers.


----------



## Ashdyre (Oct 4, 2004)

I occasionally find Pharoah scratching on radom things, but almost every morning Mioux hops on the kitty cavern (a cave/scratching board) and "scratches" it for a good 20 seconds. its kinda cute. Nothing werid.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Oliver loves to still sharpen his "claws" even though he is declawed. He still "uses" his scratching post for it. He also LOVES to run the pads of his feet up and down on a mirror and my steel garbage can or really any very smooth cold surface. Tis the wierdest thing I've ever seen him do but he'll go at it for a good few minutes. It looks like he is excersizing or something. :lol:


----------



## katgrl82 (May 31, 2005)

Heather, my cat does the exact same thing! She will run her paws up and down any smooth surface. She is especially partial to the bathroom mirrors and the bathtub. It is so funny to watch, she will sometimes do it for a good 10 minutes. It looks like she's trying to dig through a vertical surface.


----------

